# Coding pressure wires for artery branches (2013)



## rebeccadyke84 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello, I have a procedure report that includes these 2 Pressure wires (aka Radi-wire) along with a left heart cath(93458,26):

Pressure wire measurement (fractional flow reserve, FFR) of the left anterior descending artery.
Pressure wire (fractional flow reserve, FFR) of the first diagonal. 

I will code 93571,LD for the first one, but can I code 93572 for the diagonal branch? I know the new 2013 rules state I can code interventions for a major artery and its branch now but do pressure wires fall under the same rule?

Thanks!


----------



## Jess1125 (Apr 16, 2013)

rebeccadyke84 said:


> Hello, I have a procedure report that includes these 2 Pressure wires (aka Radi-wire) along with a left heart cath(93458,26):
> 
> Pressure wire measurement (fractional flow reserve, FFR) of the left anterior descending artery.
> Pressure wire (fractional flow reserve, FFR) of the first diagonal.
> ...



No, the FFR/IVUS doesn't fall under those rules. Can only bill 93571 once and don't use the add-on code for diagonal. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## rebeccadyke84 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you for the quick response!


----------

